# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Smartphone Xiaomi bán tại Việt Nam bị nghi gửi dữ liệu về Trung Quốc

## trinhhiep.camera

*Thử nghiệm của CellphoneS đối với Xiaomi Redmi Note cho thấy, khi kết nối Wi-Fi, chiếc điện thoại này lập tức tự động kết nối với địa chỉ IP đặt tại Bắc Kinh (Trung Quốc) để âm thầm sao lưu tin nhắn, hình ảnh, video… của người dùng.*
*[replacer_img]
*Chiếc Xiaomi Redmi Note xách tay được Cellphones thử nghiệm
Ngày 19/7 vừa qua, trang _Ocworkbench.com_ đã công bố thông tin gây bất ngờ từ nhóm nghiên cứu IMA Mobile (_Hồng Kông_) về việc _smartphone Redmi Note_ của hãng Xiaomi được cài sẵn ứng dụng ngầm để sao lưu dữ liệu tin nhắn SMS, hình ảnh, nội dung đa phương tiện… để gửi về máy chủ đặt tại Trung Quốc.
Ứng dụng được tích hợp vào firmware và người dùng không thể gỡ bỏ được.
Liên quan đến này, ngày 23/7, hệ thống bán lẻ điện thoại _CellphoneS_ đã tung ra video chứng minh một chiếc điện thoại *Xiaomi Redmi Note* xách tay tại Việt Nam cũng bị cài sẵn phần mềm tương tự.
Phía _Cellphones_ đã cài vào chiếc _Xiaomi Redmi Note_ phần mềm miễn phí cho phép quản lý kết nối Network Connection từ kho ứng dụng Google Play. Khi phần mềm hoạt động, người dùng sẽ nhanh chóng nhận ra trên Redmi Note xuất hiện địa chỉ _IP 42.62.48.***_ – đây là vị trí IP đã được xác định là được đặt tại Bắc Kinh, Trung Quốc.
*[replacer_img]*
Tự động kết nối với IP tại Bắc Kinh
Đáng chú ý, _Xiaomi Redmi Note_ chỉ kết nối với máy chủ tại Bắc Kinh khi sử dụng Wi-Fi, còn khi dùng 3G hoàn toàn không hoạt động để tránh việc bị người dùng phát hiện do lưu lượng 3G tăng bất thường.
Trong thực tế hiện nay, các sản phẩm smartphone đều có chế độ gửi báo cáo lỗi về server của nhà sản xuất, để nhà sản xuất có thể cập nhật và đưa ra bản vá trong những sản phẩm tiếp theo. Tuy nhiên, tất cả đều phải được sự cho phép của người sử dụng.
Chính vì thế, trước sự việc bất thường _Xiaomi Redmi Note_ âm thầm sao lưu dữ liệu và phía hãng Xiaomi đến nay không đưa ra bất cứ thông báo nào về vấn đề liên quan, phía _CellphoneS_ khuyến cáo người dùng nên cân nhắc đối với việc sử dụng sản phẩm.
_Xiaomi Redmi Note_ đang được bán tại Việt Nam qua đường xách tay với mức giá từ 4,7 triệu đồng. Tuy chưa có cơ sở nhưng từ trường hợp _Redmi Note_ bị cài sẵn phần mềm “_gián điệp_”, sự việc đang dấy lên lo ngại trong cộng đồng người dùng tại Việt Nam về nguy cơ mất an toàn của tất cả các smartphone khác mang thương hiệu Xiaomi bán trên thị trường.
Video chứng minh Xiaomi Redmi Note bán tại Việt Nam đánh cắp dữ liệu do CellphoneS thực hiện:
[embedded content]

----------

